# Croaker Run!



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out past Portifino yesterday afternoon with no true target in mind. Just looking for something fishy and did I ever find it. Bird were diving all over the beach and as soon I got to the water I saw why. There were millions of 4-6in croakers working their way down the beach. The massive schools were trapped in a 4ft deep, 10ft wide trough in between the shore and a 6in deep sandbar. There was literally more fish than water in this trough and it was actually difficult to wade through. I wasn't wading through water, I was wading through fish. I had to physically push through the school. A guy next to me threw a small net and needed his buddy to come help him pull the 50lbs of fish.

I started out casting jigs and after I landed my share of ladies and blues I switched over to live baiting in hopes of something bigger. For the next hour the routine was standing on the sandbar, reaching down for a bait, casting it out and getting an immediate hookup of solid blues and ladys averaging 20-24in. I didn't even think of keeping track of the numbers and although nothing bigger showed up those fish were a blast on 8lb.


----------



## Bigadam (Jan 21, 2008)

*Sounds like you had a good time! *


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

dido, sounds like a blast. Thats what you call wright place wright time!


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday I saw a few schools of the same sized croakers too... there were little reds (10-15 inches) mixed in w/ them. We started catching the little reds on jigheads and shrimp...also those croakers would make excellent trout baits


----------

